# Farecla vs Meguiars vs Chemical Guys



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi guys i hope you can help i know its a bit of a bold statement to say one is better than the other but i was just looking for opinions?

I already have g3 liquid and a compounding pad to do repairs etc but im not sure which line is best to go down next. the 3 i have heard about are:

feracla g6 - g10
meguiars range of polishes
chemical guys v range v36 - v38

My car is black with metal flakes.
Thank you so much in advance

Ryan


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Meguires 101 and 205 by a country mile. Leaps and bounds ahead in all facets of use


----------



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so would 101 be the next one to use after g3 then and then 205 after that to finish?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

xzaros said:


> Thank you so would 101 be the next one to use after g3 then and then 205 after that to finish?


101 for compounding and polishing, 205 for finishing. 101 will cut very hard on a very hard pad, and finish perfectly on a finishing pad, it is so versatile its unreal


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think what Stangalang is saying is 101 and 205 would replace all the Farecla products. M101 can be very aggressive if required although the old rule of always starting with the least abrasive products still applies


----------



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh i see, ive already spent on the g3 though, I was going to start with g3 then go g6 then g10. 

Do you think it would be ok to go g3 then onto meguiars m205?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

xzaros said:


> Oh i see, ive already spent on the g3 though, I was going to start with g3 then go g6 then g10.
> 
> Do you think it would be ok to go g3 then onto meguiars m205?


No, the marks g3 leaves, in my opinion, are way to deep. Its too old skool and finishes very poorly imo. If you use g3 you will need an intermediate step then a finishing step for sure. I feel their products and tech has been superseded a long time ago and by a long way


----------



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh I see, ok I'm prepared to buy the right stuff. Do I need to get meguiars pads? I've got farecla compounding pad and polishing pad. 
Sorry newby alert, I really appreciate your help and opinions guys, there's way too much to choose from out there


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

xzaros said:


> Oh I see, ok I'm prepared to buy the right stuff. Do I need to get meguiars pads? I've got farecla compounding pad and polishing pad.
> Sorry newby alert, I really appreciate your help and opinions guys, there's way too much to choose from out there


You don't need the match the pads, what you have will work. M205 and M101 are designed for foam, where as M105 is better suited on MF pad (cuts harder, finishes better), but it's not as easy to use as M205 (and M101 from what others have said).


----------



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok brilliant thank you, so my plan of attack is:

Wash car
Clay car
Repair chips and wet sand
M101 using farecla compound pad
M205 using farecla polishing pad

Does that sound good?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a 50/50 with wool pad and m101, no refining



And this is 2 steps, m101 on wool and m205 on a crimson ht pad. No intermediate step required at all


----------



## xzaros (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks stangalang, that is some nice results there! 
This has cleared it up for me a lot!

Its funny i was just looking at good coatings and someone recommended ArtDeSicko then i saw your footer 

Thanks again!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> This is a 50/50 with wool pad and m101, no refining
> 
> 
> 
> And this is 2 steps, m101 on wool and m205 on a crimson ht pad. No intermediate step required at all


Very impressive. Not tried 101 on wool yet but the ability to go from wool to a finishing pad is simply amazing. These modern products are so impressive, not forgetting the skills of the person using it.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

HI

Also witch pad to use with M101 and m205 ?
Cuting polishing finishing ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Shogun said:


> HI
> 
> Also witch pad to use with M101 and m205 ?
> Cuting polishing finishing ?


Lots of options but always start with the 205 on a test section. You could use 205 on a finishing or polishing pad, 101 on a polishing or compounding pad or even wool. That is the beauty of these products, very flexible


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> Lots of options but always start with the 205 on a test section. You could use 205 on a finishing or polishing pad, 101 on a polishing or compounding pad or even wool. That is the beauty of these products, very flexible


Witch pad 3m, megs, lake, menzerna. 
hexlogic, wafle ..
or is it al the same


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Witch pad 3m, megs, lake, menzerna.
> hexlogic, wafle ..
> or is it al the same


For a DA I would not suggest 3M pads, they are too soft. They are however fantastic on a rotary. Menzerna pad do not seem that popular but not tried them, Hexlogic, LC etc all make good pads. My view is there is a large degree of preference when it comes to pads so I would not worry about a particular brands. Don't overlook the cheaper stuff eg Serious Performance, Flexipads etc


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

HI

Tanky you for all the great info,

Will try m101,m205 with menzerna pads


----------

